# Trading Standards?



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Hoping someone can be of help here please. 

Does anyone know how you can get satisfaction from a company here in Egypt. I have a washing machine with a supposedly 7 year guarantee but 9 days after it broke I am still chasing the company and I am getting fed up.
Is there a trading standards department here?
Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Who did you buy the washing machine through? 

Yes there is a trading standard office because I have seen it from the outside but not sure where my best guess would be that I saw it on the way to the Shorouk hospital in Mohandiseen,
it is not called trading standard, something like consumer protection


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

I bought through Seven Eleven.
Thanks for the info, will investigate consumer protection in Egypt!


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks tracked down the Consumer Protection Agency ( Head office is in Mohandiseen ) and filed a complaint form online.
I will let you know whether I get any satisfaction or not !


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

do they have a facebook page - if they do post on it (the compnies here hate that more than anything they will run to try and shut you up).

also there is the newspaper - tv - bad publicity again they hate it here - more so than anywhere i have seen


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lewroll said:


> Thanks tracked down the Consumer Protection Agency ( Head office is in Mohandiseen ) and filed a complaint form online.
> I will let you know whether I get any satisfaction or not !




It's strange I can see the building in my mind but I couldn't take you there, it was a surprising find when I passed it that is why it has stuck, but at least I got the Mohandiseen bit correct lol


----------

